# 9/11 tribute



## rubiksczar (Sep 11, 2010)

Did you forget what happend???


----------



## QCcuber4 (Sep 11, 2010)

I sympathize with the Americans for 9/11.

I didn't forget those horors, and i still get chills seeying this kind of stuff.


----------



## Zyrb (Sep 11, 2010)

I never forget. No one does.


----------



## Radcuber (Sep 11, 2010)

My heart goes out to all the families of those who died in this tragic event. R.I.P <3


----------



## bluedasher (Sep 11, 2010)

no comment


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Sep 11, 2010)

I remember when that happened I was still quite young and my aunt and uncle from the States happened to be visiting us. And they saw this happened on our news.


----------



## supercuber86 (Sep 11, 2010)

Zyrb said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys, today is my mom's birthday :3
> ...



I know at 4 people with a birthday today


----------



## theace (Sep 11, 2010)

What happened on 9/11 changed everything. Not only did were two of the world's tallest buildings destroyed, many people died in a very tragic way. What happened back then has given people a very wrong impression of muslims. There has been a huge barrier that has been created between communities.

All I would like to say is R.I.P. to all the victims and that not every muslim is a freaky screwed up ****tard who wants to blow stuff up in the name of religion. Trust me, muslims hate those morons as much as all of us do.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Sep 11, 2010)

theace said:


> What happened on 9/11 changed everything. Not only did were two of the world's tallest buildings destroyed, many people died in a very tragic way. What happened back then has given people a very wrong impression of muslims. There has been a huge barrier that has been created between communities.
> 
> All I would like to say is R.I.P. to all the victims and that not every muslim is a freaky screwed up ****tard who wants to blow stuff up in the name of religion. Trust me, muslims hate those morons as much as all of us do.


I honestly think that the actual attack was only part of the terrorist act. The other part was to claim it to be a religious attack to start a huge hate towards the muslims. 

I always tell people it wasnt muslims it was a group of terrorists.


----------



## Crazycubemom (Sep 11, 2010)

Today is Piotr Michal Padlewski 16 years old birthday 
Today is unfotgetable day...  and


----------



## theace (Sep 11, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> I honestly think that the actual attack was only part of the terrorist act. The other part was to claim it to be a religious attack to start a huge hate towards the muslims.
> 
> I always tell people it wasnt muslims it was a group of terrorists.



Yeah. That way, there'd be wars everywhere. Their purpose of pointless destruction and bloodshed is satisfied.


----------



## Edward (Sep 11, 2010)

I don't see why they don't make 9/11 a national memorial day type of thing.


----------



## Ranzha (Sep 11, 2010)

I remember in my elementary school on this day in 2006, two kindergarteners walked in to homeroom (which makes perfect sense at a K-8 school) and it was their birthday. They shared the same birthday, and they had just turned five.
The homeroom supervisor had lost a family member on this day in 2001, and she was trying not to break down over it as he had in the past.
anyway, the kids walked in with cookies and cupcakes for her to pick from, as they were walking around campus giving them out to all the teachers. She then realized that they were born on September 11, 2001.

--

anyway, it pains me to remember. So many wrong decisions have been made since this, and things like this are unrecoverable. It is a shame.


----------



## Edward (Sep 11, 2010)

Btw, sorry if I seem a bit insensitive. This did not directly affect me in anyway I know of, being on the other side of the country and all...


----------



## theace (Sep 11, 2010)

This is interesting. I'm gonna download 911 - Loose Change 2. Lets see.


----------



## cincyaviation (Sep 11, 2010)

I was in my second grade classroom, and i remember that a teacher was going around telling all the other teacher's what had happened.


----------



## Joker (Sep 11, 2010)

I was around 3 or 4 at the time...it happened right before my mother left for work after dropping me off at day care


----------



## aronpm (Sep 11, 2010)

iRiLLL said:


> have you ever read this article??
> 
> what do u think?
> 
> http://www.geschichteinchronologie.ch/11-september-ENGL-fraud-index.html



Urgh. :fp


----------



## Eleredo (Sep 11, 2010)

Yeah first thing I thought of when I was solving my calendar cube to say 'Saturday Sep 11'. I am Belgian and it still is the first thing I think of when I see the date 9/11. It's a horrible occurrence that shocked the whole world. R.I.P. to all the victims.


----------



## Logan (Sep 11, 2010)

That day was my first day of Kindergarten (a very big day for me). It was a month after my dog (a 16 year old black lab) had died, so my parents had told me about death, and what happens when someone dies.

I'm waiting for the bus to come, and my mother comes out and tells me, "Logan, some bad people crashed a plane into the twin towers. Many people have been hurt and killed, but were going to find the guys that did it and make sure they go to jail for a long long time. Are you sure you want to go to school?" I decided I would, and went onto the bus anyway. I was really confused until half way through the bus ride, where I just broke down crying. The kids laughed at me, and even when I told them what had happened, they didn't believe me. We watched the news most of the day, and played with toys. I spent most of the day just sad, confused, and angry. 


My heart goes out to all of the people and families involved in this. May all of the victims rest in peace forever.


----------



## ChrisBird (Sep 11, 2010)

supercuber86 said:


> Zyrb said:
> 
> 
> > Edward said:
> ...



Well if we look at probability, and assume no preference in time (in days) for child birth, we can assume there is over 1,643,835,616 Birthdays on 9-11. (Assuming stable world population at 6 billion)

So we could look at this, and other tragic world events, and say that they ruined the birthdays of 1.6 million people.

That's messed up.

On topic: It is a terrible thing that has happened, and as Ranzha said, many terrible decisions have been made because of it. Very sad.


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Sep 11, 2010)

theace said:


> not every muslim is a freaky screwed up ****tard who wants to blow stuff up in the name of religion. Trust me, muslims hate those morons as much as all of us do.



I agree with you on that....it's people like Bin Laden that give muslim's a bad name.


----------



## Chapuunka (Sep 11, 2010)

One of the high schools in my town's Homecoming is tonight. They couldn't have picked another Saturday?


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Sep 11, 2010)

Fourth grade in a suburb of NYC where almost everyone has a parent who works in the city, many of whom in the WTC. Easily the most vivid and scariest memories of my life. I'll share later.


----------



## ThumbsxUpx (Sep 11, 2010)

Man, this hurts. Sorry for whoever have gave their lives for others on this day, thank you.


----------



## theace (Sep 11, 2010)

sub_zero1983 said:


> theace said:
> 
> 
> > not every muslim is a freaky screwed up ****tard who wants to blow stuff up in the name of religion. Trust me, muslims hate those morons as much as all of us do.
> ...



Him and many more. I dunno if you heard of this guy called ajmal quasab. Him and 10 other guys opened fire at one of the most crowded railway stations in the city. And if anyone of you has ever been to bombay or atleast seen a documentary about our railways, you'd see how crowded it really is at peak hours. The kill ratio was almost 1 terrorist to about 30 innocents.

But truth be told, if i was to convert to islam and follow the quaran strictly and blindly, i'd be doing things like that every day. Seriously, holy books aren't meant for people who are dim.


----------



## Zubon (Sep 11, 2010)

I now know that 911 was an inside job.

It was carried out by the illuminati and planed by Elvis from his secret base on the moon.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Sep 11, 2010)

Just for future reference, this thread shouldn't be about discussing how the towers collapsed. All that matters in this thread is that the towers did collapse and thousands of people did die.


----------



## Joker (Sep 11, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> supercuber86 said:
> 
> 
> > Zyrb said:
> ...


Thats 1.6 bil, not 1.6 mil.


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 11, 2010)

It was first grade and I didn't really understand it at all but some kids were freaking out.

My regards to everyone effected by this.


----------



## flan (Sep 11, 2010)

Joker said:


> ChrisBird said:
> 
> 
> > supercuber86 said:
> ...



WOOHOO Its my birthday today too. I'm 18 and I got a v cube 6 and 7 along with other stuff. The v cube 6 is really fun to solve. Sorry for being all jolly and off topic... my heart goes out to the families. p.s 18 here = drinking yeeha


----------



## Edmund (Sep 11, 2010)

It's definitely the thing I remember most vividly for being that young. Kids left school early, and I didn't know why, but I remember the day was actually kind of fun (I think it's terrible that I did but I didn't know what was happening) because so many kids left so the teachers stopped teaching and just let us play. I remember coming home and my dad was there, he shouldn't have been home from work for another 3-4 hours (he worked in the tallest building in Pittsburgh so he left work). The news was on, and they were showing these planes crash into skyscrapers. I was confused, and then some neighbors came over and asked what we knew about what had happened and to make sure my dad had came home from work. It was just so weird. It feels like I can remember this day better than any day that was only last year. Never Forget.

Edit: Hey this is a 9/11 thread so fore Flan (the poster above me), do you really want your post on this thread to be about how now you can drink?


----------



## flan (Sep 11, 2010)

Edmund said:


> It's definitely the thing I remember most vividly for being that young. Kids left school early, and I didn't know why, but I remember the day was actually kind of fun (I think it's terrible that I did but I didn't know what was happening) because so many kids left so the teachers stopped teaching and just let us play. I remember coming home and my dad was there, he shouldn't have been home from work for another 3-4 hours (he worked in the tallest building in Pittsburgh so he left work). The news was on, and they were showing these planes crash into skyscrapers. I was confused, and then some neighbors came over and asked what we knew about what had happened and to make sure my dad had came home from work. It was just so weird. It feels like I can remember this day better than any day that was only last year. Never Forget.
> 
> Edit: Hey this is a 9/11 thread so fore Flan (the poster above me), do you really want your post on this thread to be about how now you can drink?



I'm sorry I certainly didn't mean to cause any offence. I just didn't really think about it...


----------



## dabmasta (Sep 11, 2010)

ThumbsxUpx said:


> Man, this hurts. Sorry for whoever have gave their lives for others on this day, thank you.



I don't think they intentionally gave their live. More like, had their lives taken from them.


----------



## ChrisBird (Sep 11, 2010)

Irrelevant


----------



## theace (Sep 11, 2010)

Zubon said:


> I now know that 911 was an inside job.
> 
> It was carried out by the illuminati and planed by Elvis from his secret base on the moon.


lolwin



flan said:


> WOOHOO Its my birthday today too. I'm 18 and I got a v cube 6 and 7 along with other stuff. The v cube 6 is really fun to solve. Sorry for being all jolly and off topic... my heart goes out to the families. p.s 18 here = drinking yeeha



My my. That is so terribly insensetive of you...


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Sep 11, 2010)

dabmasta said:


> ThumbsxUpx said:
> 
> 
> > Man, this hurts. Sorry for whoever have gave their lives for others on this day, thank you.
> ...



All gave some, some gave all. The firefighters and police officers who risked and lost their lives to save others didn't intentionally give their lives, but they risked more than they should have ever been expected to.


----------



## Chrish (Sep 11, 2010)

Ethan Rosen said:


> dabmasta said:
> 
> 
> > ThumbsxUpx said:
> ...



They know going into that career that their lives are at stake anytime of the day.

edit- I think I may have misunderstood your post. If so, disregard.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 11, 2010)

Joker said:


> ChrisBird said:
> 
> 
> > Well if we look at probability, and assume no preference in time (in days) for child birth, we can assume there is over *1,643,835,616* Birthdays on 9-11. (Assuming stable world population at 6 billion)
> ...



No, it's 16 million.


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 11, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> Joker said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisBird said:
> ...



Fix'd

on topic: RIP to everyone who died


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Sep 11, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HqN4LXLFuHU


----------



## Stefan (Sep 11, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > Joker said:
> ...



You're yet another guy who can't do the simplest math. You really think a quarter of mankind has birthday today?


----------



## Daniel Wu (Sep 11, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > Joker said:
> ...


No.. It's 16 million.


----------



## theace (Sep 11, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> You're yet another guy who can't do the simplest *math*. You really think a quarter of mankind has birthday today?




eeeeeeeek


----------



## ChrisBird (Sep 11, 2010)

I'm sorry about typo'ing that.

16,438,356
In millions.

That's just 6 Billion/365 Days = Birthdays per day.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 11, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> 16,438,356
> *In millions.*



So it's 16 million millions a.k.a. 16 trillion?


----------



## ChrisBird (Sep 11, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> ChrisBird said:
> 
> 
> > 16,438,356
> ...



I apologize for what confusion I am causing, but I was fixing my previous statement by changing the units, so I was confirming the change by stating in words that it was in millions.

~Chris


----------



## Samania (Sep 11, 2010)

Time passes by fast. Regards to everyone who lost someone.


----------



## Logan (Sep 12, 2010)

I decided to dedicate a minecraft server to today: http://www.minecraft.net/play.jsp?server=d2b83582beb78a1ee4ebd7293def9f92

Btw: you have to be logged in to see it.


----------



## Dene (Sep 12, 2010)

aronpm said:


> iRiLLL said:
> 
> 
> > have you ever read this article??
> ...



lmao people are funny. "Where did the plane goooooooooooooooo???????"


----------



## Siraj A. (Sep 12, 2010)

Edward said:


> I don't see why they don't make 9/11 a national memorial day type of thing.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Patriot_day

R.I.P. to those 2,977 killed


----------



## Edward (Sep 12, 2010)

Siraj A. said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > I don't see why they don't make 9/11 a national memorial day type of thing.
> ...



Oh, I meant that as a "Let's make another day where we miss school" type of thing


----------



## ianini (Sep 12, 2010)

Edward said:


> Siraj A. said:
> 
> 
> > Edward said:
> ...



:fp Why don't you honor your country and take some pride, man?


----------



## Edward (Sep 12, 2010)

ianini said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > Siraj A. said:
> ...



What do you mean?


----------



## ThatGuy (Sep 12, 2010)

We had a $moment$ of silence at our school (as in 5 seconds) and some kid dropped his backpack (probably on purpose).


----------



## riffz (Sep 12, 2010)

http://www.911truth.org/


----------



## aronpm (Sep 12, 2010)

riffz said:


> http://www.911truth.org/



I'm really hoping that you don't actually believe this ********. 

It truly astounds me how many people buy in to stupid conspiracy theories.

BTW, it's kinda funny how none of the people on the 'Steering Committee' are actually engineers:


Spoiler



Janice Matthews - midwife
Mike Berger - sociologist
W. David Kubiak - media
Fred Burks - interpereter
Gabriel Day - activist
Jon Gold - web developer 
Mickey S Huff - historian/sociologist
Steven E. Jones - mathematician, electronic/particle physicist
Erik Larson - no qualifications
Dan Nalven - electrical engineer
Bryan Sacks - philosopher
Peter Dale Scott - poet/writer
Michael Wolsey - was on the radio a few times
Barrie Zwicker - journalist/media critic


Wonderful qualifications, none of which are actually relevant.


----------



## Lucas (Sep 12, 2010)

supercuber86 said:


> Zyrb said:
> 
> 
> > Edward said:
> ...



Add one... me.


----------



## mcciff2112 (Sep 12, 2010)

Edward said:


> Siraj A. said:
> 
> 
> > Edward said:
> ...



That's a very dishonorable way to look at things man. 3000 people lost their lives that day and all you can think about is getting the day off school? You're missing the point.


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 12, 2010)

Pretty good: Erik Larson - no qualifications


----------



## shelley (Sep 12, 2010)

Seems like a lot of people here were too young to really understand the impact of that day. Are you serious? In response to the anniversary of a recent terrorist attack, you're wondering why you don't get ANOTHER DAY OFF SCHOOL?

Here is a clip from the Daily Show with Jon Stewart on September 20, the first episode aired after the attacks. Maybe it will give some people a little more perspective on how everyone felt in the immediate aftermath, and how to remember the tragedy.

http://www.thedailyshow.com/watch/thu-september-20-2001/september-11--2001


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 12, 2010)

I recently saw a documentary on this, and some of the footage was quite scary. I was only 3 when it happened, in Australia, but I have friends who live in New York, and lived there then, and they were impacted by it a lot. It's amazing that the people in the plane heading to the White House made sure it didn't hit it, and saved so many lives. R.I.P. to everyone who died.


----------



## Edward (Sep 12, 2010)

shelley said:


> Seems like a lot of people here were too young to really understand the impact of that day. Are you serious? In response to the anniversary of a recent terrorist attack, you're wondering why you don't get ANOTHER DAY OFF SCHOOL?
> 
> Here is a clip from the Daily Show with Jon Stewart on September 20, the first episode aired after the attacks. Maybe it will give some people a little more perspective on how everyone felt in the immediate aftermath, and how to remember the tragedy.
> 
> http://www.thedailyshow.com/watch/thu-september-20-2001/september-11--2001



>Wasn't affected
>No way I can really feel much about it unless I was


----------



## riffz (Sep 12, 2010)

aronpm said:


> riffz said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.911truth.org/
> ...



I don't know exactly what to believe. But I do think that anyone is qualified enough to realize that the 9/11 Commission Report was far from satisfactory. They even forgot to mention one of the buildings that fell down without a plane hitting it.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Just-world_phenomenon

People are not "perfect" (whatever that means). They make mistakes, they are greedy, and they are selfish. In my opinion, many people put too much faith and trust in their government to do the right thing.

(Note that the wiki link doesn't apply directly, but many of the points are relevant and extend to people who deny anything that starts with the word "conspiracy".)


----------



## flan (Sep 12, 2010)

riffz said:


> aronpm said:
> 
> 
> > riffz said:
> ...


I love to read conspiracy theories and this one is a fav of mine. personally I dont believe it though.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Sep 12, 2010)

Edward said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > Seems like a lot of people here were too young to really understand the impact of that day. Are you serious? In response to the anniversary of a recent terrorist attack, you're wondering why you don't get ANOTHER DAY OFF SCHOOL?
> ...



Then just stop posting about it. Those of us that saw society shake that day don't want to hear about how unaffected you are by this.


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 12, 2010)

Edward just waits until a post that he doesn't agree with comes up so he can have his little fun with greater than signs. Seriously, it's annoying. No one cares about your unaffected-ness, when others were greatly affected.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 12, 2010)

I really wish I could go back to that day.
Yes, it was terrible what happened, but now that I'm older, I would understand the devastation to a higher degree than I do; I feel that I was too young to really understand just how serious it was, as were a good chunk of SS.


----------



## Joker (Sep 12, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> Joker said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisBird said:
> ...


He wrote 1.6 bil, but the correct number is 1.6 mil


ben1996123 said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > Joker said:
> ...



lol thats right.


----------



## Edward (Sep 12, 2010)

Seems as if I've come into a house where I'm not welcome :I I gtfo now. Sorry If I offended anyone.


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 12, 2010)

It's just that people are very sad about this, and you needed to add your 2 cents. That's all.


----------



## Logan (Sep 12, 2010)

shelley said:


> Seems like a lot of people here were too young to really understand the impact of that day. Are you serious? In response to the anniversary of a recent terrorist attack, you're wondering why you don't get ANOTHER DAY OFF SCHOOL?
> 
> Here is a clip from the Daily Show with Jon Stewart on September 20, the first episode aired after the attacks. Maybe it will give some people a little more perspective on how everyone felt in the immediate aftermath, and how to remember the tragedy.
> 
> http://www.thedailyshow.com/watch/thu-september-20-2001/september-11--2001



Thank you for posting that. I can relate to him, because 9/11 happened when I was at school, when I was 5. Just like how Martin Luther King was shot when he was in school and 5. Our reactions were the same, and I get to see now, how even the most, calm, and used to pressure people reacted after this tragedy.


----------



## Zyrb (Sep 12, 2010)

I was 5, and I was with my mom watching the T.V. she was so worried because my dad was in New York when it happened. I didn't understand terrorism, she had told me some mean people were hurting America


----------



## shelley (Sep 12, 2010)

Edward said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > Seems like a lot of people here were too young to really understand the impact of that day. Are you serious? In response to the anniversary of a recent terrorist attack, you're wondering why you don't get ANOTHER DAY OFF SCHOOL?
> ...



You were affected, you just can't appreciate it because you were too young to really experience what the country was like before 9/11.

And even if you don't feel anything about it, realize that many other people did and still do. The least you can do is show a little respect about the matter.


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes, 9/11 was a big disaster. Not just because of all the tragic deaths, but also because it happened in the USA and had such major worldwide consequences as increased fear/terror, increased religious intolerance and, I believe, the still ongoing wars in Iraq and Afghanistan.

But please, also have a look at some of the other things that are going on in the world and don't get as much media attention and will certainly not be remembered every year:
http://www.mapreport.com/subtopics/d.html
and if you can ever find the time, research things like http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/War_in_Darfur and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rwandan_Genocide or if you can find even more time: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Genocides_in_history


----------

